# MK6 - Front 18x8 - Rear 18x9.5 - Possibe?



## DrDetective22 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I'm gonna be buying my summer setup and wondering if doing a staggered setup on my Jetta MK6 will work. It's a Sportline, so naturally rides slightly lower than stock suspension. 

I'm leaning towards the Niche Turin M169's









These wheels have a 66.5 Hub but my Jetta is a 57.1. Will I be able to use hub-rings?

Front Offset: 30 or 42
Rear Offset: 35 or 48

And will the rears poke alot?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

I would go with 8" et42 and 9.5" et48 so you can dial in fitment with spacers. I would suggest 5mm up front and 8mm in rear.

My previous setup:









18x8.5" et35 with 215/40 (pokes 1mm less than 8" et30, pokes 13mm more than 8" et42)
18x9.5" et35 with 225/40 (pokes 13mm more than 9.5" et48)


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2000)

Jason do you have any more pics of your setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

nicko said:


> Jason do you have any more pics of your setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really :facepalm:


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2000)

Looking good. What is specs on the wheels? I have to pay you guys a visit at NGP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadervdub (Dec 19, 2017)

How does the sportline suspension compare to GLI suspension? 

Im trying to figure my setup out too, there is very VERY little info or pictures of stock suspension cars with 8.5" fronts and 9.5". Everybody on here just wants to say "you need to lower first." Or post pictures with those sizes on a lowered car. Or send you a links to a 100+ page thread full of a bunch or rad lowered cars.......that doesnt help at all.

Can someone that has bought this setup before not just take pictures with them installed before they lower?

I want to know what 18x8.5 et 32 or 43 on the front and 18x9.5 et 35 on the rear looks like on a non lowered car, and preferably on a GLI. I would much rather add meat to the tires to feel the wheel gap then lower, due to my location in rural area. 

I have done the calculations to visualize in my head how much they would poke in comparison to my factory oem wheels with spacers i am currently running, but at this point I am more concerned about rubbing issues and what size tires i could get away with without rolling fenders or changing suspension.

one more thing.......

WHY is there like 1 option of solid black gloss wheels, WHY do all black wheels have to either be matte black or gloss black with bare aluminum?

Im done talking crap. Sorry for venting.


----------



## Mr. Spade (Aug 17, 2016)

vadervdub said:


> How does the sportline suspension compare to GLI suspension?
> 
> Im trying to figure my setup out too, there is very VERY little info or pictures of stock suspension cars with 8.5" fronts and 9.5". Everybody on here just wants to say "you need to lower first." Or post pictures with those sizes on a lowered car. Or send you a links to a 100+ page thread full of a bunch or rad lowered cars.......that doesnt help at all.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that Sport suspension is the same as GLI. That's why there's so much reverse rake, the 1.8T is lighter, especially in front.

I have a set of 18X9.5 +53 that I'll test fit. I'm on DG springs in a 1.8T so I'm only slightly lowered. Tires are meaty 265/35 Dunlop ZII Star Specs so that will be another hard factor.


----------



## Mr. Spade (Aug 17, 2016)

So I was able to do a poor test fit.

Although I ordered 72.6MM hub centric rings, they are marginally too big. While jacked up I placed the wheel on and spun it around as best I could.

No issues in front, although I never lowered it back to ground.

Rear is a different issue. The tire rubbed on the shock's dust cover (Bilstein).

Now this is with 265/35 Dunlop ZII tires which run slightly wide.

With a 225/40 I'd probably avoid that. Still not positive I'll have no issues so I'm skeptical on buying new tires and having them mounted.


----------



## Mr. Spade (Aug 17, 2016)

Tried again to do a test fit and couldn't since they don't fit.

18X9.5 +53. 265/35 Dunlop ZII tires. Wheel hits front shock. Even with 10MM spacer, wheel hits front shock. Sticks out too far already with the 10 so although with a 12 or 15 it should have inner clearance I'd poke too much.


----------

